# Testing Begins for LA Metro's New LRV's



## rickycourtney (May 13, 2014)

LA Metro released a video today of their new P3010 LRV operating on the Kinkisharyo test track in Osaka, Japan.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C31k4Skp5s

It's a short clip but an encouraging sign of things to come. These cars will be a big part of LA Metro's fleet as the agencies lines expand and it could potentially replace the 25 year old Nippon Sharyo P865 LRV's. Also note the bright yellow nose, this will become the standard Metro Rail livery over the next few years.

I know the Kinkisharyo LRV's have been a big success here in my current town of Seattle, I hope they are the same for my hometown of Los Angeles.


----------



## sechs (Jun 10, 2014)

Bright yellow nose? That's not how they're repainting the existing fleet. It's all gray.


----------

